# Hang man sfx



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Does anyone have a hang man sfx? The sound of a lever being pulled, body dropping and neck breaking.


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*PoisonProps.com has it!*

I have that on my Machines of Death CD. It has 80 tracks of various sounds!

http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=21


----------

